# Vendors sites down?



## KB_314 (9/9/16)

Hey guys - tried to access a few online vape stores - looks like Sir Vape, Vape Cartel, SAVapegear and Atomix are all down? Vape King & Lung Candy are online. Haven't tried anyone else yet.
@SAVapeGear @BigGuy @KieranD - any idea what the issue might be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (9/9/16)

I can get to them, All up this side. Might be an ISP issue?


----------



## KB_314 (9/9/16)

Soutie said:


> I can get to them, All up this side. Might be an ISP issue?


It's quite strange. I've tried a few other vape stores since my post - most are working fine for me. VapeClub though also giving the same problem - just doesn't load and eventually says it can't connect to server. I'll try a re-start and reset (I'm on a telkom LTE line, normally quite fast and stable)


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/9/16)

There was some maintenance on shopify. But the sites are back up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/16)

Just tested them all and they are all operational.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (9/9/16)

I can also confirm connection time out problems on Sir Vape and Vape Cartel sites. I`m on Telkom Mobile LTE as well so maybe an ISP problem. Lucky I put in my order earlier.

*Edit switched to Vodacom Mobile now and those sites work. It`s a Tellkom ISP problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (9/9/16)

Hmm 
I've reset my router and restarted the laptop - still down for me. On Safari and Chrome (on a mac). It says that the server where the page is located is not responding.
I'll give it some time and try again a little later


----------



## KB_314 (9/9/16)

Ok so it looks like Telkom, and maybe just LTE lines. Hopefully it gets sorted soon. I'll report back


----------



## Soutie (9/9/16)

Must be an ISP thing, I'm on afrihost and browsing the various sites, not a single hiccup


----------



## KieranD (9/9/16)

All good my side too


----------



## KB_314 (10/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I can also confirm connection time out problems on Sir Vape and Vape Cartel sites. I`m on Telkom Mobile LTE as well so maybe an ISP problem. Lucky I put in my order earlier.
> 
> *Edit switched to Vodacom Mobile now and those sites work. It`s a Tellkom ISP problem.


@Blu_Marlin if you get a chance to test your Telkom LTE line again, please let me know if you can access SV or VC. If I tether using my iPhone (MTN) I have no problems, but still no joy on LTE


----------



## Blu_Marlin (10/9/16)

KB_314 said:


> @Blu_Marlin if you get a chance to test your Telkom LTE line again, please let me know if you can access SV or VC. If I tether using my iPhone (MTN) I have no problems, but still no joy on LTE


@KB_314 I just tried via Telkom LTE now. There is still a problem reaching those websites via Telkom LTE. It seems that the problem is also affecting Telkom sites as well. I can not check my LTE balance nor go to the Telkom website via my Telkom LTE but I can access those website with my Vodacom connection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lim (10/9/16)

dragonvape.thisistap.com

Ours seems fine...


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/9/16)

Same here - can't access my own site or some other Shopify site via my Telkom LTE router... Works fine on iPad via Vodacom
Hope it gets sorted!


----------



## Schnappie (11/9/16)

Still off ...


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/9/16)

Yes,me too...has anyone reported it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (12/9/16)

Still cant access vapeclub or atomix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/9/16)

Yep - same with Sir Vape & Vape Cartel. Still no signs of life.

My better half "logged a fault" - but we all know what that means when Telkom is involved.

It's been this way since Friday evening - at least, that's when I noticed it for the first time.


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

I was on the SirVape site on and off today. No issues whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> I was on the SirVape site on and off today. No issues whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Using Telkom LTE?


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

No, MTN LTE on my iPhone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Telkom Fibre - No issues with *ANY *of the above mentioned web sites. I can browse them perfectly...


----------



## Schnappie (13/9/16)

Im using telkom mobile but seems its working now after 4 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/9/16)

Working again


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/16)

Thanks the Pope! I definitely noticed a slowdown in orders over the last few days...thanks Telkom


----------

